# WFB Armies' Pros/Cons



## Anphicar

This is a slightly lengthy question to ask, and I have picked through many other threads but did not find what I needed.

Although I am a very experienced Warmaster in 40k, I'm rather clueless at WFB, but I think WFB is appealing and I may start fiddling around with it. 

I was wondering what are the general (or, if you can be specific, I'd love it!) strengths and weaknesses of armies in regards to unit size/ unit function / special rules/ army type (caster, swarms, CC armies) etc.

Also, what army do have the most fun playing if you play more than one?

Thanks guys. :victory:


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

well that is a lengthy one but here goes

beasts of chaos- currently on a downer as chaos armies ca no longer mingle, but its still a good army in its own right. most units are skirmishers with elites as infintary blocks. following different gods can give you plenty of choice on style ie close combat or magic heavy but no shooting. they have the rule of ambush which can be fun various units can stay off the field and come in from any table edge at the sound of the brayhorn. this army can really outnumber an enemy army but its hard to pull combat res as many of your own units are skirmishers. This army is typically expensive as bestigors minotaurs ans centaurs are all metal.

Bretonia- a great army for the cavalry fan, infintary are poor and they do have some reasonable shooting. great for painting as each knight can have different heraldry but they do tend to be a one trick pony i tried to make an infinatary list for fun but it wouldnt really work. they tend to be average cost with some pricey knights but the army is often fairly small.

Dark elves- a little behind there kin at the moment the dark elves are a fun army though tricky to use well like the high elves they have units that excel at one thing. The magic is not as good as it should be and the items dont always combine well. an average cost army unless you fall in love with the special choices 

Dwarfs- some real choice here wether to be shooty or comabat, you can tailor make your magic items to suit your army. but there is no magic. the dwarfs are one of the hardest armys to break they start at ld 9 and are tough heavily armoured and have lots of big guns to choose from. they usually work out cheap as four main unit choices are plastic kits.

Empire- are an all rounder you can go any way you like but wont be the best in that field, lots of diversity some lovely units and cheap to build as most of it is plastic, plus you can have steam tanks!

High elves- automatically strike first have some of the best elite infintary in the game great magic and good shooting and fairly cheap to build the disadvantage you will be outnumbered in order to field enough units its wise to keep the specials at ten or fifteen and the spears just five bigger. when things go wrong it can fall away quickly.

Hordes of chaos- wait till the white dwarf cover list is out.

Lizard men- really hard units and fast irritating ones lizardmen can be used to great effect with tough saurus and fast skinks, some great colour schemes too. magic is kind of all or nothing as skink sorcerors are ok but the slann are the real power but they can be a point sink. shooting is poor and very short range but can be useful if used well. average cost 

ogre kingdoms- the toughest infintary in the game obviously armys lacking on the muscle can struggle with these guys. great background can lead to characterful armies. shooting is short ranged but powerful though they take a long time to use again. good upgrades for characters and poor magic. cheap to build as ogres take up lots of points.

orcs and goblins- wicked fun for comedy. too many choices to fit in 2k points. powerful magic if a little risky and the goblins bring some touch and go shooting. lots of diversity from the tallest giants to the shortest snotlings can be expensive as tends to be big

skaven- a big horde army with great magic and shooting and you can shoot in to combat great fun. great choce for theme with the four main clans eshin for assasins pestilence for desease moulder for big monsters and skyre for dark magic crossed with science.

Tomb kings- a little poor since the vampire re release tomb king magic is poor shooting is good but the are slow. easy to paint and i am loooking forward to a new book.

Vampire counts- very fun very diverse can be elite or hoard though no shooting. powerful magic but much of it will sink in to necromancy summoning new units and such. works great as a large fear causing army most foes struggle with so many fear causers. not cheap to build as you need lots of spare to summon but loads of conversion oppertuinitys.

wood elves- shooty shooty shooty with some solid infintary nearly all skirmishers but if you can get hold of them theyve had it. cheap to build with some great models and a good paiter can make something special of them.

lastly the new daemons- super elites getting a balance can be tricky as following one god makes you one trick. cheap or expensive depending on your god choices.

hope this helps if you want any more info on anyone specific just ask.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

and i though i was keeping it short


----------



## Lord Khorne

Brets: CANNOT stand up to prolonged combat. Very good on the charge. Aim to break units. As such it makes 'em useless against undead. They are very fun fluffwise, painting wise and for making defeats (mainly massacares) look very heroic


----------



## Anphicar

Thanks Tiel' a fier, and you Khorne.

I may have more questions later, but that post helped alot in giving me a general idea.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier

your welcome anytime


----------



## Lord Khorne

Yeah, anytime.


----------



## Lore-Colten

bretonnians arent completly screwed if they get stuck..as there still unitstrength 18..(maybe?), with 2 attacks in the front rank, and if you won the last combat, it expands into 12 attacks at str 3...

just..dont send them into skeletons..unless your sending in 2 paladins and 2 knights trains..


----------



## Lord Khorne

> and if you won the last combat, it expands into 12 attacks at str 3...


 ????? what are you talking about???? If brets attack with 8-9 knights you get 8 attacks and 3 horse attacks. All other rounds and if you didn't get the charge its 3 horse and 4 attacks from knights. You don't get any extra attacks for winning the combat.


----------

